# Need Urgent Help



## jatin_arora (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello everyone...
i am planning to buy a camera n m lil confused in
1) Sony DSC-W690
2) Canon PowerShot SX160 IS
3) Nikon Coolpix L610
4) Nikon Coolpix S6300

I need urgent help coz i am planning to buy within a couple of days..
Plz tl which one is the best among them and why??

Thank you in advance


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2013)

Assuming your budget is around 12k.

If you care for exposure controls, SX160
If not WX150 (if you buy online - ebay)


----------



## shubham gupta (Jan 4, 2013)

why s 6300 not...


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2013)

Reviews are just average. S6400 is even better but I find no reviews for it. S8200/S9100 are even better and reviews good too but they are little old.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 15, 2013)

Nikon Coolpix S6300 is cool


----------

